# Align packaging question



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am new to Align. The pharmacy ordered it for me, and it is a green and white box. A friend mentioned she used it when it had a gold and blue box and then this past March when the packaging changed and she bought the new green and white one, the Align capsules no longer worked for her. Does anyone know if they changed the actual medication? I had read on their site that they changed the packaging and that they removed soy from the ingredients. For those of you who had been taking Align in the yellow and blue box, if you then took the one in the green and white box, did you notice any change?I was just on Ebay and saw both kinds available.Thanks,Nicole


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiEven if they removed Soy from the cocktail, it wouldent have any effect on teh action of the probiotics themselvs. if they changed the compsoition of the suppliment as in changed the type of probiotics or drastically altered the quantitys, that could effect the working action of it. if they have changed the ingredients there should be a list of changes and a notice on the website somewhere.cheersIan


----------

